

Why More Features Doesn’t Mean More Success - jeremylevy
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/features-doesnt-mean-success/

======
darkxanthos
What's really hard here isn't so much the advice but the how which the article
thankfully addresses (though only briefly). More needs to be written on this.
Routinely I find businesses afraid to interact with their customers which
means then that they can't gather the infomation they need to be successful.

